# Stingray fishing tips!



## JIGJIG (Aug 27, 2008)

*Howdy fellow fishers!!*
Wanna get some tips on hooking up stingrays, at my usual spot I regulary pull quite large rays in say 600mm's in diametre...large to me that is. I always release them just lately I have seen a few good recipes for sting ray so thought I would try and specifically aim for just sting rays next I go fishing. Have checked with fisheries and it does not say a size limit but the bag limit is 2, would also appreciate any tips with preparing them for cooking (didn't know whether to ask that question in this topic or in the seafood recipes).

Many thankz,

JIGJIG


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Sting Rays eh?? Never tried em but I've thought about it. You'll have to let us all know how it tastes


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

My tip would be remove the tail spiike as soon as you can then you usually just remove the flaps and skin them.

After that a google search will reveal recipes such as these 
http://www.plaincook.com/bbq-sambal-sti ... 2006-02-02
http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=46519


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the aborigines loved them the flaps that is. a guy p know on a trawler reckons a lot of what they sell as scallops is cut up stingray. he even said they had a special punch to punch them out of the flaps. good luck


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes the flaps are good - no bones just cartlidge - watch out for the ammonia though.. it can be in the blood.. you might want to google the details :lol:


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahh...Rays  My Target species!

If you want to try Ray - I recommend you forget the stingrays and go for the eagle rays.

Catching a stinger is no more than a slugfest with a bulldozer, and they don't have as much meat on them pound for pound as the eagles.
The eagles by contrast will test your gear well, especially the drag :twisted: They're commonly called " Mud Marlin" for good reason.
The sting is a lot closer to the base of the tail on the eagles, and just standing on the end of the tail immobilises it.

Cut the wings off, Skin them, fillet them, cut them into chunks about the size of your hand and soak in a couple of changes of fresh water overnight.

I recommend the Sambal recipe BTW.

Find some muddy shallows where you can see the feeding holes at low tide (hollows about a foot across in the mud/sand) then come back at dusk.
5/0 circle hook with a nice oily fillet on it. Don't need monster trace, 15 - 20kg is ample.

Heave the bait in, pour yourself a cuppa and wait.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Read on a gummyshark thread, stingrays dont like ell for bait, but gummies love it.
Have caught them surf fishing, with pillies/gar & squid for bait.
Thats the best I can add.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Most of the ones Ive caught have been at night on sandy beaches - with big slab baits 8)


----------



## SaintTim (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes i agree about those Eagle rays as i caught 3 of them from the shores of Port Phillip bay a few months back & crikey dont they fight well,they also like to jump out of the water which is quite a sight.


----------

